# Please Help, Newly built shower pan leaks in the center.



## littlesucker (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

I am new contractor in the field. 

I just built this shower pan with cement and water proof vinyl sheet. 
after we did a water test. 
we found the it leaks really badly (like pouring water in the center of the shower.)








Any suggestions what might go wrong....


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

What procedures did you use in building the pan? The view from below is irrelevant.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

looks like you screwed into the liner with a couple drywall screws...


----------



## country_huck (Dec 2, 2009)

angus242 said:


> What procedures did you use in building the pan? The view from below is irrelevant.


What he said 

there could be a hundred things wrong.


----------



## Creter (Oct 13, 2009)

More pictures?


----------



## littlesucker (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys, I will add more photos!!


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

That installation looks like a hack job... There is a rubber gasket that goes over the drain pipe, and there is an arrow on it telling you witch side is up, that could be your issue... for some reason most people who hack s^*t up, installing that gasket upside down and it always leaks :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Don't need photos. How about a step by step of the pan build procedures...


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Don't need photos. How about a step by step of the pan build procedures...


Yeah, what he said! I wanna hear about this one.:blink:


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

Maybe his user name has something to do with this leak?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like you got to tear it out and do it properly.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Yup.


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow...


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

I dislike those couplers. I always seem to be changing the ones I find. Also why put them in on new plumbing there just seems lazy. Did you do your walls after your floor? Did you properly clean and seal your drain?


----------



## EarthQuakens (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm willing to bet the drains done improperly ... What are the plywood strips for


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Why is the bottom of the clamp-ring drain under the subfloor??

Tear it out, read a book, try again. Dont forget the pre-slope.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

lol i just looked at the pic again. i didnt notice you could see the liner. looks like its also on very thin subfloor :blink::laughing:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

EarthQuakens said:


> I dislike those couplers. I always seem to be changing the ones I find. Also why put them in on new plumbing there just seems lazy. Did you do your walls after your floor? Did you properly clean and seal your drain?


What's wrong with no-hubs? They are standard here for cast iron...you never see hub and spigot here.

...I think the fact the drain clamps through a half inch piece of ply held up by scabs of wood may be a start.

I think someone created a new account just to screw with others...like the guy asking if you connect the black wire to the brass screw. :laughing:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

you usually have to search the internet to find photos like this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

EarthQuakens said:


> I dislike those couplers. I always seem to be changing the ones I find. Also why put them in on new plumbing there just seems lazy. Did you do your walls after your floor? Did you properly clean and seal your drain?


I've done jobs where they come delivered on skids from a semi. Entire hospitals and high rises are done this way. Nothing is wrong with them.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I wonder if the op has tore it out yet. It woukd be nice if these guys came back every now and then..


----------

